

Japan Lost Race to Save Nuclear Reactor - eande
http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/29/japan-lost-race-save-nuclear-reactor?cat=world&type=article


======
eande
It starts to sicken me to see all these nuclear energy supporters telling us
how safe and limited the effect this accident has. I just don’t see it this
way. The situation is getting worse and the long term effects are not all that
clear for the region and Japan overall.

It just amazes me to see TV shows showing us the Tschernobyl aftermath with
this deep impact to the people and region. Some reports state that 4000 were
killed while others state 200’000. Hard to extrapolate what the real facts are
and what Fukushima really could mean to Japan.

